# persimmon, aka american ebony?



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 11, 2016)

my brother picked us up some persimmon in Indiana. surprisingly dark and very solid all the way to the center. as i understand it is often punky or completely rotted except for the outside 5", but this appears to be exceptional. he's in Tennessee, currently having some milled and then he'll be bringing it back to vegas.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 11, 2016)

we'll be cutting some of this into 4" and 6" turning blanks and then probably 2 inch slabs out of the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClintW (Sep 11, 2016)

The dark persimmon heart is not common! It's usually small or non-existent., Nice score!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 11, 2016)

thx i'm hoping for some decent wood out of it that is sellable


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats! Always great to see a big load of wonderful wood! Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 12, 2016)

That's an interesting way to load wood into a pickup. Watch your toes! Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like it is going to be very sellable to me. I would be interested in a two. Never worked with it or even had any so it is quite intriguing to me


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 12, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Looks like it is going to be very sellable to me. I would be interested in a two. Never worked with it or even had any so it is quite intriguing to me


 
"interested in a Two"? not sure of that spec but if you would like some i'll post a sale thread with pictures when he gets back here with it


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry about the typing . It should have said a board or two. Depending on the price etc. I for sure would like a chance at some
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 12, 2016)

ok i'll get some sealed up upon sawing and post a sale. could be a couple of weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like a truck load of very nice stuff.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 12, 2016)

yeah he told me sometimes "you show up with a gun and it's only a knife fight". but in this case when he got there, no equipment, he realized the logs and sections were larger than had been described. never one to back down he got it done with no help and no loader just a come-along and some 4x4s.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 12, 2016)

What a gorgeous haul. I'm going to want to score some of this at some point... holy cow that's cool


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice score! Looking forward to seeing something made from it...


----------



## Byron Barker (Sep 14, 2016)

It is pretty uncommon for it to have such a large area of black heartwood like your's has. The colour is a variation that persimmon sometimes has due to the mineral content in the soil where it grew. It is actually quite valuable with a black heart. That is a serious score! It doesn't smell like a mouldy potato does it? If you want to sell some, I'd love some for bow making. Working on some Japanese persimmon bows right now, but the wood is all white with little heartwood variation.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice persimmon- drying it is the challenge....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 14, 2016)

@Mike1950 any thoughts in particular on drying process?

@Byron Barker what does a blank size measure out like for a bow?


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Mike1950 any thoughts in particular on drying process?
> 
> @Byron Barker what does a blank size measure out like for a bow?



Have dried it once and gotten another load dried- sealed ends on mine the other was not sealed. Not much difference- the stuff goes bonkers- especially in the black core. Bugs... They love it- Highly recommend once it is dry to get it to 135 and kill the little suckers...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a nice sized tree, great figure


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 14, 2016)

only about 260 miles from you


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 14, 2016)

he'll be headed back home through nashville in a couple of days


----------



## Byron Barker (Sep 15, 2016)

A good size would be around 3'X5''X5''. I always splice, so it doesn't need to be very long, just clean, straight grained and knot free. If you mill anything like that, let me know!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 15, 2016)

he had some 2" to 3" thick slabs cut today out of the longest one

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

